# Major issues. Was working great, now stopped connecting.



## fleadog99 (Jul 14, 2007)

Major issues. Was working great, now stopped connecting.

I have the following setup with a NON-SWM wired connection throughout home.

HR24-200
(Running through a switch, with a htpc and xbox also connected)
HR24-200
(Running through a switch, with another computer also connected)
HR20-100
(directly to router)

All were working fine with Whole-Home and On-Demand. The whole-home does not see any recievers, and I can not connect to the internet portion anymore. It will not auto-assign the proper IP's anymore either. I have reset to defaults, reset router, restarted receivers, all with no success. I do notice that I have the HD gui, and it seems ever since then I have not been able to get it all connected. Some parts would connect some of the time, but after a movie would start downloading, I would get the problem with internet connection fix now, continue fix later pop up.

I know the HR24 have the DECA internal, but I believe I have disabled it do to leaving ethernet cable plugged in on a restart.

Any ideas? Is the new software forcing DECA management, and SWM installs?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

fleadog99 said:


> Major issues. Was working great, now stopped connecting.
> 
> I have the following setup with a NON-SWM wired connection throughout home.
> 
> ...


This really doesn't belong in this thread, "but":
This sounds like a router/switch problem.
The new HDGUI hasn't changed any of the networking features.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

fleadog99 said:


> Major issues. Was working great, now stopped connecting.
> 
> I have the following setup with a NON-SWM wired connection throughout home.
> 
> ...


Firmware downloads do occasionally interrupt the network settings and this seems more prevalent on the boxes that have internal DECA as does the HR24s you have.

First, make sure your network is in fact intact. Are the link lights flashing appropriately? Do your non DTV appliances operate normally?

DECA uses it;s own IP addressing range and on occasion a firmware update reverts the receivers to that.

There are no instructs in the HDGUI to force everyone to DECA but as I said, firmware updates sometimes pack some unexpected head scratches. Mostly they don't and it would be rare for more than one receiver to revert to DECA standard IP settings. Not impossible but highly unlikely.

Verify they are still authorized and you can renew that on line if need be, reset the boxes (menu reset preferred over RBR but either works), then you might have to play with the settings.

But first verify your network's interoperability, if you've a switch that's locked up, or storming your network it could be blocking traffic.

Don "HDGUI works just fine on home LANs" Bolton


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lugnutathome said:


> DECA uses its own IP addressing range and on occasion a firmware update reverts the receivers to that.


I think what you're trying to say here is: "receivers" will use an internal IP address if they can't find a router to assign them one.
DECA has nothing to do with this.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> I think what you're trying to say here is: "receivers" will use an internal IP address if they can't find a router to assign them one.
> DECA has nothing to do with this.


I'll buy that for a dollar!

Course I've not seen this on non DECA inside receivers hence my association to it.

Don "Mongo only use lotsa DirectTV eqiuipment how it really work black magic" Bolton


----------



## boldie24 (Dec 31, 2011)

"lugnutathome" said:


> Firmware downloads do occasionally interrupt the network settings and this seems more prevalent on the boxes that have internal DECA as does the HR24s you have.
> 
> First, make sure your network is in fact intact. Are the link lights flashing appropriately? Do your non DTV appliances operate normally?
> 
> ...


When you say "play with the settings", can you elaborate? I am experiencing the same symptoms, just stopped seeing other DVR and tuners.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

boldie24 said:


> When you say "play with the settings", can you elaborate? I am experiencing the same symptoms, just stopped seeing other DVR and tuners.


Under the menu> settings> network setup> Repeat Network Setup

Or menu> settings> network setup> restore defaults (this could be require you to re setup the Whole Home name. I do the one listed first and see if that clears it up.

Sometimes the simplest solution is just a reboot though

menu> settings> reset is the cleanest reboot method.

For me as I'm unsupported it's been a bit of trial and error but not many issues really.

Don "usually just poking around it fixes itself somehow" Bolton


----------



## boldie24 (Dec 31, 2011)

"lugnutathome" said:


> Under the menu> settings> network setup> Repeat Network Setup
> 
> Or menu> settings> network setup> restore defaults (this could be require you to re setup the Whole Home name. I do the one listed first and see if that clears it up.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much, keeping for future reference. Seems in this particular case, the cleaning lady jarred loose a cable. Reminder to always start at the basics. .


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

boldie24 said:


> Thanks very much, keeping for future reference. Seems in this particular case, the cleaning lady jarred loose a cable. Reminder to always start at the basics. .


Yeah my wife's machine "died" one day and it turned out to be the power cable had fallen out when the cleaning lady dusted.

Don "been there done that" Bolton


----------

